# Opinions on simoniz original wax??



## Dan_A4

Hi everyone, I'm new to the detailing scene and after reading loads and loads of pages on the forum it's all a bit confusing to be honest, probably just me being thick lol. So as for wax what is the simoniz original wax in the gold tin like, it's probably crap as it's only cheap but I'm on a tight budget at the moment, like I said it's all a bit confusing as to what to use for my light silver Audi a4 b5,thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## cheekymonkey

simoniz is actually a good wax, but have you used a paste wax before, as this is not the easiest to apply and remove. personally if you are new and not use to paste wax then i would say try something else. where do you plan to buy a wax from.


----------



## Will-S

^^^^+1

Very good wax but not the easiest to apply and remove if you are not used to paste waxes. Have you thought about Poorboys Nattys?


----------



## Trip tdi

I have this in my collection, from Halfords, great wax, but it's hard effort to remove the wax, apply on, and take off straight away, but it does bake on very fast, and requires alot of buffing, but once on there, your car is protected for the good.

I paid £7.99 from Halfords a year ago i believe; oh by the way Halfords are doing 3 for 2 at the moment, so you might as well buy from there buddie, hope this helps.


----------



## Dan_A4

Hi thanks for the quick replys, was planning on buying a wax from a car shop a couple of doors down from me. I have used paste wax before(only a couple of times) and did find it very tiring buffing it all of, can it be applied by machine?? The shop has got a few liquid waxes in like turtle wax and wash and wax stuff( probably rubbish) but do have quite a few meguires and g3 products in there.I could probably get much better products online but at a cost and I'll have to wait for delivery, I hate waiting. Also I have a load of autoglym srp, high gloss finish tar remover ect from when I bought a new car a a year or so back are these products any good??Thanks again for the quick replies


----------



## rsblue

Dan_A4 said:


> Hi thanks for the quick replys, was planning on buying a wax from a car shop a couple of doors down from me. I have used paste wax before(only a couple of times) and did find it very tiring buffing it all of, can it be applied by machine?? The shop has got a few liquid waxes in like turtle wax and wash and wax stuff( probably rubbish) but do have quite a few meguires and g3 products in there.I could probably get much better products online but at a cost and I'll have to wait for delivery, I hate waiting. Also I have a load of autoglym srp, high gloss finish tar remover ect from when I bought a new car a a year or so back are these products any good??Thanks again for the quick replies


the g3 range is very good there resin wax is up there with some real good ones


----------



## President Swirl

It's a good wax, and not just for the money. However, don't let it dry too long, or you will have to ask a neighbour to help you remove it.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Dan_A4 said:


> Hi thanks for the quick replys, was planning on buying a wax from a car shop a couple of doors down from me. I have used paste wax before(only a couple of times) and did find it very tiring buffing it all of, can it be applied by machine?? The shop has got a few liquid waxes in like turtle wax and wash and wax stuff( probably rubbish) but do have quite a few meguires and g3 products in there.I could probably get much better products online but at a cost and I'll have to wait for delivery, I hate waiting. Also I have a load of autoglym srp, high gloss finish tar remover ect from when I bought a new car a a year or so back are these products any good??Thanks again for the quick replies


with you using AG SRP, EGP would be perfect to go on top if they stock that.


----------



## Dan_A4

President Swirl said:


> It's a good wax, and not just for the money. However, don't let it dry too long, or you will have to ask a neighbour to help you remove it.


Lol my neighbour is 72, that would be funny to watch, so basically apply wax then buff it all of to a shine before it dries or else I'll have bill from next door dribling and dropping his teeth on my bonnet.


----------



## CrazyDave

President Swirl said:


> It's a good wax, and not just for the money. However, don't let it dry too long, or you will have to ask a neighbour to help you remove it.


That quote made me laugh, that was exactly what happened to me the first time I used it. My neighbour then showed me how to use it sparingly and do a small section at a time. Love the smell of that wax, and I still have my first battered old tin from twenty years ago.


----------



## Dan_A4

cheekymonkey said:


> with you using AG SRP, EGP would be perfect to go on top if they stock that.


I'll have a look tomorrow to see if they have it but if not he should be able to get it just means waiting gggrrrrrr


----------



## M44T

Costco do two big tins of this for £11 with applicators


----------



## frankiman

are you guys serious? simoniz is a very poor wax! Is it because it's an import and you guys feel its exotic?


----------



## Dan_A4

frankiman said:


> are you guys serious? simoniz is a very poor wax! Is it because it's an import and you guys feel its exotic?


Thanks for input, what makes it a poor wax?? What would you recommend on a budget


----------



## cheekymonkey

frankiman said:


> are you guys serious? simoniz is a very poor wax! Is it because it's an import and you guys feel its exotic?


i cant see where anybody said it was exotic?, for a wax thats been around for about 40 years and many a wax has come and gone in that time tells you how poor a wax this is


----------



## rsblue

Dan_A4 said:


> Thanks for input, what makes it a poor wax?? What would you recommend on a budget


nothing wrong with it as such just better products out there now, nattys blue, megs 16 ( if you can get it) EGP to name a few


----------



## Avanti

Dan_A4 said:


> I'll have a look tomorrow to see if they have it but if not he should be able to get it just means waiting gggrrrrrr


OP, PM me your details and I will send you some wax :thumb:



M44T said:


> Costco do two big tins of this for £11 with applicators


That is not the reason to buy though, 2 tins is too much for a domestic user.



frankiman said:


> are you guys serious? simoniz is a very poor wax! Is it because it's an import and you guys feel its exotic?


Why is it poor? I would put it up against 915 all round but for less money :thumb:


----------



## Dan_A4

Avanti said:


> OP, PM me your details and I will send you some wax :thumb:
> 
> Hi mate won't let me pm you due to not posting more than ten posts but pm me if you can and tell me how much you want for abit of wax and your paypal details and hopefully I'll be able to pm you back, thanks alot for your offer


----------



## Avanti

Dan_A4 said:


> Avanti said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, PM me your details and I will send you some wax :thumb:
> 
> Hi mate won't let me pm you due to not posting more than ten posts but pm me if you can and tell me how much you want for abit of wax and your paypal details and hopefully I'll be able to pm you back, thanks alot for your offer
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not charging for the wax or the postage :thumb:
> Get your post count up, I will sort you 2 other waxes plus some simoniz and you can try all 3 :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan_A4

Really, nice one, really appreciate it mate, so there are still genuinely nice people out there.


----------



## Dan_A4

Are the cloths in your post under the simoniz can on top of the mini the best cloths to use to apply wax or or micro fibre one good aswell??


----------



## Avanti

Dan_A4 said:


> Are the cloths in your post under the simoniz can on top of the mini the best cloths to use to apply wax or or micro fibre one good aswell??


I find the polishing cloths best to use with the simoniz, as it does not absorb much product, making it easier to apply a lesser amount, I use the cloth to buff off too then finish off with a micro fibre and the durability is as good as waxes go :thumb:


----------



## Dan_A4

Ok cheers mate, sent you pm but not showing in my sent box so not sure if you've got it. I'll get some of the lint free cloths tomorrow


----------



## WannaBd

Not tried your wax but poorboys world natty's paste wax around £12-13 is really easy to work with, apply v thin on a damp foam apllicator, leave for 10 mins then buff off. Look for a trader that's local to you so u can pick it up so no waiting & no p&p.


----------



## MirfieldMat

if you are still looking to buy a wax from Halfords or similar - then look no further than Farecla G3 super wax resin - very easy to apply and remove


----------



## Avanti

MirfieldMat said:


> if you are still looking to buy a wax from Halfords or similar - then look no further than Farecla G3 super wax resin - very easy to apply and remove


They do the wax in a hard paste now too :thumb:

I have decanted some wax for the OP to try


----------



## Trip tdi

To the OP, Simoniz original is a very decent durable wax, once it's on the paintwork, you know your pride and joy is in good hands, the downfalls are, it's hard to buff off, but the results are worth it, due to the durability.
It does mutes the flecks if you have metallic paint, but the plus Side is, it's cheap, can be brought from the counter, the tin will serve you well on all cars and last you long, and more importantly, it's a great winter spring summer wax.

Avanti that's a very nice gesture there from yourself, for the OP to try out first before buying, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Trip tdi said:


> To the OP, Simoniz original is a very decent durable wax, once it's on the paintwork, you know your pride and joy is in good hands, the downfalls are, it's hard to buff off, but the results are worth it, due to the durability.
> It does mutes the flecks if you have metallic paint, but the plus Side is, it's cheap, can be brought from the counter, the tin will serve you well on all cars and last you long, and more importantly, it's a great winter spring summer wax.
> 
> Avanti that's a very nice gesture there from yourself, for the OP to try out first before buying, nice one :thumb:


Thanks Trip :thumb: 
I have included some FK2685 and RG42 too 30-45ml of each, they were all quite soft coming out of the containers and included some PWC too, that's my good deed for the day :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

I waxed my friend's narrowboat using this stuff, I made popeye look like he was anemic.


----------



## Dan_A4

Cheers for replies guys and yes Avanti's parcel turned up earlier and was dying to get out there and try the waxs out but just too busy till the weekend, but as promised as soon as I do wax the car I will post some pics up of the results, quite like the smell of the race glaze lol, thanks again avanti top bloke.


----------



## Avanti

Dan_A4 said:


> Cheers for replies guys and yes Avanti's parcel turned up earlier and was dying to get out there and try the waxs out but just too busy till the weekend, but as promised as soon as I do wax the car I will post some pics up of the results, quite like the smell of the race glaze lol, thanks again avanti top bloke.


That was damn quick as it was sent 2nd class, and folk wonder why I defend the good work of Royal Mail :speechles
Hope you enjoy the products :thumb:


----------

